# How do I convince my parent I can take on 2 horses?



## ShowJumpingGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone. How do I convince my parent I can take on 2 horses?
So, my dad said awhile ago that I could get another horse. Then, he changed his mind and said no. Then he said yes again, then no. Many other girls my age have 2 horses! Some even have 5!! What have u all done to get ur parents to buy u a horse or another horse?
I'm not being selfish, I'm not wanting another horse for the sake of it. I _need _another horse. A safe one, one that I can take to pony club and won't get lectured about.
Thanks!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll agree it's annoying to have a parent flip flop about if you can have a horse or not. 

But why do you NEED another horse? If the current horse isn't suitable, sell him and get a suitable horse. 

What expenses are you responsible for when it comes to your horses? Who is buying the horse?

"Because the other girls do" is never going to convince your parents anything. Write down well thought out reasons to why you need a second horse and what you will do to take care of that horse physically and financially. 

The best way to convince them is to SHOW them you are responsible and will take care of the horse.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes why do you need another horse? If the horse you have is not safe enough for pony club why don't you sell your unsafe horse and buy a safe one. I don't know what your case is with school and all that but 2 horses is a lot of work. I'm in high school and I don't have time to ride my 2 horses at home everyday, let alone the one I board. I'm not saying you shouldn't try hard to get another horse if you WANT one but jsut think about some things. 

Will you have time for both horses, school and work{if you have it} everyday?
Can your family afford it?
And why are you getting the horse? 

If your getting the horse cause your current one isn't safe, sell yours and buy a safe one.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

If you really want to keep the horse that you have now (that's the 4yo right?), then I would suggest telling them that he's not ready to be taken out and you'd be much better off having a horse to compete and have fun on while training the younger one at home. Tell them that he's too young for pony club or anything like that. 
I think it would also be a good idea to find out why your Dad says no when he does and then work on proving/disproving that reason. Eg, he says you won't take care of it so absolutely throw yourself into taking care of the one you have now (of course, don't stop when he says yes).


----------



## ShowJumpingGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> If you really want to keep the horse that you have now (that's the 4yo right?), then I would suggest telling them that he's not ready to be taken out and you'd be much better off having a horse to compete and have fun on while training the younger one at home. Tell them that he's too young for pony club or anything like that.
> I think it would also be a good idea to find out why your Dad says no when he does and then work on proving/disproving that reason. Eg, he says you won't take care of it so absolutely throw yourself into taking care of the one you have now (of course, don't stop when he says yes).


I've done that, (I've said he's not ready to be taken out). But, My dad is convinced 'Spider is the best horse', yeah sure, he's the best horse, so, if he's the best horse...that would mean he could compete in the olympics? Ya, I think not dad! I could try saying that again, maybe he could at least lease another horse for a while.
Thanks for all your help, anyway


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> Hi everyone. How do I convince my parent I can take on 2 horses?
> So, my dad said awhile ago that I could get another horse. Then, he changed his mind and said no. Then he said yes again, then no. Many other girls my age have 2 horses! Some even have 5!! What have u all done to get ur parents to buy u a horse or another horse?
> I'm not being selfish, I'm not wanting another horse for the sake of it. I _need _another horse. A safe one, one that I can take to pony club and won't get lectured about.
> Thanks!


For starters, you need something more responsible to say than to just "need another horse". Start off by showing your serious commitment to your current horse. Go to the barn more, ride your riding up a notch, show some serious responsibility with your current one and express to your parents WHY you would benefit from having another horse.

They are expensive animals to keep and it's a very expensive hobby, not to mention time consuming.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I've done that, (I've said he's not ready to be taken out). But, My dad is convinced 'Spider is the best horse', yeah sure, he's the best horse, so, if he's the best horse...that would mean he could compete in the olympics? Ya, I think not dad! I could try saying that again, maybe he could at least lease another horse for a while.
> Thanks for all your help, anyway


Wow...thats all I can say. Wow.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> Wow...thats all I can say. Wow.


Are you thinking what I'm thinking? :|


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am CERTAIN that I am. Somebody stop me!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

First of all, you don't need another horse. You don't even NEED one. What is wrong with the horse you have...besides the fact that it isn't an Olympic horse? A huge majority of us don't own Olympic capable horses, so that is not a reasonable argument. Nor is the fact that some girls have more horses a reasonable argument. 

So far all your reasoning sounds like you are a spoiled little girl, stamping your feet and trying to get something you want. So tell me, what is that makes you need another horse or even deserve one?

Speaking as a parent...If my daughter approached me as you have, wanting another horse based on your reasoning...then I would give it to her alright. Not the horse....but a good month of cleaning every single stall at our barn, scrubbing every water bucket, and any other menial task that comes up and she would have zero riding privileges with the horse she owns. By the end of it, I bet she would appreciate the horse she does own and understand that horse ownership is a privilege...not a need.

I can't help but feel that you are a spoiled little girl that can't even realize what an absolute privilege horse ownership is. If I am wrong, then I will happily apologize. So please tell me, why is it that you absolutely need another horse?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you paying for your horse? If you are financially responsible for your horse, and you can travel independently to your horse everyday, and you feed, groom, muck out, ride etc all on your own - then get another horse. Doesn't matter what they say. 

Let me tell you - horses are expensive. Not the upfront cost of them but the day in, day out costs. Agistment, feed, vet bills, rugs, tack, wormer, farrier, dentist not to mention transport costs to get out there - I've spent more on transport than agistment per week many times. Not only does it cost ridiculous amounts of money - but you never get any of it back, not really. 

I don't know your particular situation but if you want a horse to take to pony club, and to be safe, then you have to work with it. Ride it everywhere, take it everywhere. Another horse isn't going to fix your problems. Get this horse going well, do all you can on it, and if you feel its not good enough then sell it on and buy something more suitable. 

I know you might think some of these responses are harsh but a lot of people's parents never buy them horses. They never get lessons. Your parents probably work a lot and pay for your horses - they don't have to, they don't want to because work is hard, and long, and you don't get much money. 

Maybe get a job.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I've done that, (I've said he's not ready to be taken out). But, My dad is convinced 'Spider is the best horse', yeah sure, he's the best horse, so, if he's the best horse...that would mean he could compete in the olympics? Ya, I think not dad! I could try saying that again, maybe he could at least lease another horse for a while.
> Thanks for all your help, anyway


Well then!


For the record, I believe my horse is "the best" horse and he for sure could never make it to the Olympics. But he is a solid citizen who tries to accomplish what I ask of him. I guess I am just not so selfish that it is impossible to see the good side of what I have. (Note, my horse is currently arthritic enough that he is only sound enough to do light work, but he is still "the best".)

How much work do you do for your current horse? Do you provide any of the money for this horse's expenses? Do you do the work needed for any other horse (does your family have other horses)?

It is hard to see past the immaturity when your first post was typed in plenty of text speak abbreviations. Maybe your father is also seeing that at this point you are not mature enough to care for another horse, along with certainly not being mature enough to appreciate it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You should be grateful your parents got you a horse in the first place, not whining that they won't get you another. 

I work my *** into the ground to afford my horses. I make sacrifices for them every day. I make the drive every morning and every night to feed them. Before I had my truck, I took the bus. 

Until you get to that point, I'm of the opinion that you probably don't deserve the one you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShowJumpingGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

God, I didn't know everyone would get so angry :S Jeese, everyone take a chill pill!! I'm not gonna get another horse anyway, we've found a better way. I'm gonna give Spider another chance, if he still be's naughty with me all the time, i'm going to lease a horse to take to pony club until I think he is ready. 

I'm not trying to be selfish! I just wanted what I thought I should get! There r little rich girls who don't do anything for their horses but just ride them and get ribbons, I am not like that! I take care of my horse and have fun doing it. He loves me and I love him!



> Post by riccil0ve.
> Until you get to that point, I'm of the opinion that you probably don't deserve the one you have.http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz10FhZbINs​



How could u say something like that? I certainly deserve my horse! And so does everybody that cares about their horse!

I am not checking this thread anymore, it has gotten WAY out of hand! 
​


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow...

I'm just gonna say, I think you should be **** grateful to have _one_ horse. If you have to hold off on competing, so be it. You're not going to die if you can't do Pony Club right this instant. Besides, I think it's much better to have one horse that you can devote all your time and attention to instead of having to juggle multiple horses. It can get a bit stressful trying to divide your time between 2 horses and accomplish everything you want to get done with both of them, and still do chores on top of that. There just aren't enough hours in the day sometimes.

And... how are things getting out of hand? No one is being nasty. I think you're just upset because you've been told what you don't want to hear.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I'm not trying to be selfish! I just wanted what I thought I should get!


What a lovely attitude.... NOT!


One has to wonder if SJG's parents know they have raised someone who "just wanted what I thought I should get" or if SJG acts like a responsible respectful person around them?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I never had to convince my parents anything about horses. I started working when I was 13, bought my first horse at 14, bought my second horse at 16, third at 17 and never asked them for a cent for upkeep, vets bills, comp fees, nothing. Kept my grades up at school and college and held down a part time job, sometimes two. Did I need three horses? Probably not but I wanted them so I made sure I got them and looked after them.

Perhaps if you take ALL the responsibility for horse ownership your parents would be more willing to consider it?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

*rant warning* I can feel a rant brewing, going to hold it in for the moment....


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Just hold it in sara. Its just not worth it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Just hold it in sara. Its just not worth it.


Aww c'mon, why am I the only one here who would like to see her rant?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Aww c'mon, why am I the only one here who would like to see her rant?


Nope. I would enjoy seeing it also.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I'm not trying to be selfish! I just wanted what I thought I should get!


Congratulations! You just gave us the perfect definition of the word "selfish!" 

:lol:

I bet you'll be back to check this thread soon, too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course she will be back. She is sure someone will come along and tell her what she wants to hear. Not everyone is a meanie like we are.

We have all given her good advice though. Do something to show your parents that you deserve another horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I'm not trying to be selfish! I just wanted what I thought I should get!


I have a daughter, she too thought the same way. She hasn't been on a horse since April and I don't foresee her riding any time in the near future since her attitude has not changed.

As her parent I am required to provide her with adequate food, clothing, shelter, medical care and the means to acquire an education through High School. Anything above that is because I CHOOSE to give it to her or because she earns it.

She informed me that while I was required to drive her to the barn and wait while she had her lesson, as a child she could not possibly be expected to wait quietly during my lesson. Well, she got half of her expectations, she does not have to wait quietly during my lesson any more, she gets left at home with her father while her sister and I have lessons.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Delfina, You sound like a great mother! Two thumbs up to you.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

These are animals not "possessions"... you sound like you are throwing a fit...feel lucky that your parents allow you to have one and be thankful for that. Work with what you got...getting another horse isn't going to improve the one you have...it is going to take away from it in many ways. Why isn't your horse ready yet? If you don't have the time to work with that one, when you get a new one the old one will just be forgotten. Sell it and get the one you want and start thinking about them as more than a "possession" they are a responsibility...something you need to learn about BEFORE you ever have a single horse.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

alllllll i have to say is that sounds ridiculiously selfish. MAYBE it's just the fact that i'm working for the horse i have. "i want another horse daddy, it's not fair all the other girls have another horse." maybe you need to be a little more thankful for the one you have..


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OK you were warned:
This may fall on deaf ears since precious SJ girl seems to have fallen off the radar, not surprising since many of the posts were not comforting ‘oh you poor thing, Daddy won’t buy you another horse’ responses, as was probably expected.
I have a real problem with kids that expect everything from the parents, particularly when it comes to horses. If you have two arms and two legs (a fair assumption if you can ride horses) then you are able to work and pay your way. When and where do kids learn the concept of personal responsibility? Horses are an expensive and time consuming hobby but also the most rewarding hobby imaginable - well worth working for. Being at school is no excuse for not having a job, that is how you learn good time management and how to prioritize your daily activities, both of which are skills that will stand you in good stead later in life. If you really want a horse, be prepared to TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for it. Even if you can only pay part of the upkeep of the horse, what is wrong with helping your parents out with the bills if you happen to be lucky enough to have parents that are willing to give you financial assistance? Or what about working off your board by cleaning stalls or feeding? Might not be glamorous but if you really want another horse I am sure you would be prepared to do it. If you aren’t prepared to work for it, how much does another horse really mean to you?
Bottom line: YOUR horse YOUR responsibility so don’t sit around and complain when you can’t get exactly what you want, things won’t be handed to you on a silver platter for the rest of your life so you need to get out there and make things happen on your own.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^He he the font looks funny cos I wrote it in Word and pasted it in here as I am writing two papers for college in between browsing HF :lol:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

sarahver ... so impressed by your response. this girls post really, really ****ed me off. like i wanted to just say stfu and open your eyes. you have a horse, make the best of it. if you dont have the time to make this horse into a solid pony club member, what makes you think you can take on another..


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Horses are FAR FAR FAR beyond a "need" they are toatlly a want. A VERY VERY VERY expensive "want"... I pitty this poor girls parents. This is so bad to say...but there are certain people I would pay good money to see get thrown about 40 feet from a horse and land very hard smack dab on their bottoms...a little equine attitude adjustment...to knock some of the selfishness out of them.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

countmystrides said:


> sarahver ... so impressed by your response. this girls post really, really ****ed me off. like i wanted to just say stfu and open your eyes. you have a horse, make the best of it. if you dont have the time to make this horse into a solid pony club member, what makes you think you can take on another..


He he, that was only half of what I was really thinking, the other half would have probably got me kicked off HF forever!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

She SHOULD be 'able/allowed' to get a second horse....


... When she's out of her parents horse and all of her expenses are paid on her own. then it's truly her money and her life and she should be able to make life decisions on her own. She'll also learn the exact value of a dollar, and how fast money disappears when you're paying bills and responsible for your own money. 
Till then, suck it up, buttercup, and realize that owning a horse is a luxury. Feel blessed that your parents allow you to have a horse at all; you might want to consider giving them a big hug and a sincere "thank you" tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

While I was one of the lucky kids... I have had a horse since before I could walk. And when I got old enough to ride a top notch horse... my mom made payments to buy him for me. But he was an unbroke 2 yr old, who I spent years getting him to where he is. But I never took it for granted or wanted a different horse. 
I took care of all the horse responsibilities. Not just for my horse, but my moms and helped my little sister as well. My mom handled the financial end until I was 18. Then I took ever. I never EXPECTED it... she just did (partially because i think she was guilty about working all the time to feed the horses and us... since my dad was/is a drunk.. lol). So I have always worked for my horse. When I was 19 my filly was given to me, and I leased a mare to get a baby, and he was born. Then I had a mini given to me. 
Now im 22, work a full time job, Train on the side (usually have 2 horses in a month), and ride all mine everyday. That means I dont have time to go party, or to the movies, or out to dinner... like the rest of my friends. But its what I LOVE. Every weekend... you'll find me at a cutting, sorting, penning or barrel show. 

** Sorry for the Novel.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Like everyone else said, you don't need anything. Just want. While I'm lucky and probably considered spoiled by some, I have 3 horses; 2 very nice barrel horses and 1 colt to train. But I don't take them for granted, my mom pays for them but I work around the barn to help her out whenever I'm asked. And whenever I've had a horse before that wasn't what I needed to be at the level I wanted to be at, I sold it and bought the horse I needed for that level. I sold 2 horses to buy my gelding. Also I didn't used to have more than one horse, I've had my mare since she was a 2 yr old and after my mom sold her old mare and we only had my mare as a 4 yr old then and my mom's yearling, I only had a colt to ride. I wasn't winning, she'd embaress me, but I still wouldn't sell her or want something else for anything. She was mine and we worked through it all, now she's 9 yrs old and the best horse I could ask for. She's no where near perfect, I can't do everything I want with her but I still love her


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

While I've enjoyed the rants in this thread, I do believe y'all have run off the OP. 

Which means we're just beating a dead horse at this point.

http://www.*********report.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Beating_a_dead_horse.jpg


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the picture, SR!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

What sort of responses did you expect to get? "Poor darling, your mean old dad won't buy you a second horse!" ? People have given you great opinions, maybe you should listen.

I want a second horse too. That doesn't mean I'm going to whine and complain to my parents or complain about how unfair they are on an internet forum when they won't get me one. I posted a thread a while back about this (though quite a bit less selfish and immature), and I remember one of the posters said "There's a huge difference between asking for and expecting [another horse]". You'd do well to pay attention to this. 

How do you think your dad feels? He bought you a horse, probably because (if he's anything like my dad) he wants you to be happy and wants to see you enjoy your horse and ride it and have fun. Your dad pays for everything on your horse, right? Horses are expensive-and after he pays all this money and makes all these sacrifices, you go up to him and say that the horse you have isn't good enough and you want a second one. Your dad has every reason to say no-in fact, I'd be absolutely shocked if he _did _agree after you took that attitude. It sounds like your dad's a lot like mine. My dad will do practically anything for me (within a reasonable range) if he knows it's going to make me happy. The difference between you and me is that I don't take advantage of that, and I feel guilty when I ask him for something really big/expensive-I don't whine and throw a tantrum when he refuses.

What would a new horse do that Spider can't? So what Spider's not good at Pony Club-the way you make a good horse is by riding it and working with it. The more places you take your horse, the better he'll get. If you don't like that, then sell the horse you have now and get one you're happy with. And if you're really desperate for a second, then save up money, get a job, spend time with your current horse and just generally show your dad that you deserve a second horse-because right now it sounds like you definitely don't.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

barrelracer892 said:


> Love the picture, SR!


Thanks, Barrel. Amazing what one can find on Google!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Thanks, Barrel. Amazing what one can find on Google!


What would we do without Google?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

barrelracer892 said:


> What would we do without Google?


I don't know. But Alwaysbehind says Google hates her, and she can never find anything on it. I've not had that particular experience. I seriously heart Google. In a purely platonic way, of course! :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know. But Alwaysbehind says Google hates her, and she can never find anything on it. I've not had that particular experience. I seriously heart Google. In a purely platonic way, of course! :wink:


Google hates me sometimes. If I'm looking for something really important, I can never find it. If I'm curious about something and try to look it up on Google, I can just click the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button and it pops right up! 

I think I just had a deja vu....

And another one about saying that I thought I just had a deja vu!

:shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spoookkkyyy!!!! :shock:

And it's nowhere near Halloween yet.

Oooh, for Halloween I think we should all tell ghost stories! I have some real ones, BTW. Pretty cool.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know. But Alwaysbehind says Google hates her, and she can never find anything on it. I've not had that particular experience. I seriously heart Google. In a purely platonic way, of course! :wink:


If I was AB I would Google 'how to use Google'.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

SR, that would be awesome!!!

Sarah, :lol:
Good suggestion!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish I could have one horse.


To the person that started this thread-

I was once like this....ALWAYS wanting something "new". It made me feel like i could start fresh. I discovered that you have to realize all the blessings you already have  Things come a lot easier that way. But stop excpecting things. It's fine if you want another horse (who doesnt) but just try to keep in mind what it is like to pay for the upkeep of these animals, try to put yourself in your parents shoes. And, even if you arent enjoying your horse you own right now...LEARN to! Because maybe God sent that horse to you for a reason  Also, when other people say " show them you can take on the responibility by spending a lot of time with your horse now". Don't fake it. Actually enjoy the time with Spider, you might then figure out you like him more than you thought.

Good luck!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> While I've enjoyed the rants in this thread, I do believe y'all have run off the OP.
> 
> Which means we're just beating a dead horse at this point.
> 
> http://www.*********report.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Beating_a_dead_horse.jpg


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Very nice SR!

OP: Get a job and you won't need your parents permission.


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm. Wow. Most of us are just struggling to even get one horse.

I know you've probably heard it before but be thankful for what you have. That's the way your parents probably see it--you have one nice horse, and you don't get them any other reasons other than "I NEED another horse." 
No one "needs" a horse without having any reasons for it... other than having a horse as a status symbol. 
Horses are a very rare privilege, not a right.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

To the OP.
Be lucky you have a horse some of us can't even afford another horse. Heck! I need another horse but until I come up with a job and all the money to get the horse and care then I can't so I rather lease out or something. My horse that I own isn't ridable anymore shes just a pasture pet so thats why I either need a horse or would like to lease a horse. Your horse is sound and ridable how is he not good for you? Is green and your scared to do a lot with him? If you LOVE him then do what you can for him don't let him come to a waaste or sell him to someone who actually cares.
Either way you sound spoiled. You need to be thankful.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

To the OP, I hope you take a little time to just hear yourself. You sound like a selfish brat. In your own words..the only reason you deserve another horse is because all the rich girls at your barn have multiple horses. We really aren't trying to be mean to you...only to make you see that you are a very fortunate person. You just don't seem to realize that. There are many girls that will dream of horses their entire life, but will never own one. Try and see it from that side of things. Just try and understand that horse ownership is a privilege. There will always be people with more horses than you...there will always be people with a better one (even if it is only in their own mind). You need to learn to look at your own horse as treasure...or sell him and find yourself one that you do feel that way about.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow.. so if a kid has more than one horse and they don't pay for said horses and upkeep they are spoilt little brats? Guess you can put me in that catagory then.

I am the only horsey person in my family and I have four, did I buy them? nope. Do I pay for thier up-keep? nope. Do I put all my effort into thier care? you bet. Do I want more? Of course, people always want more than they have.

Whats so wrong about her wanting another horse?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> Wow.. so if a kid has more than one horse and they don't pay for said horses and upkeep they are spoilt little brats? Guess you can put me in that catagory then.
> 
> I am the only horsey person in my family and I have four, did I buy them? nope. Do I pay for thier up-keep? nope. Do I put all my effort into thier care? you bet. Do I want more? Of course, people always want more than they have.
> 
> Whats so wrong about her wanting another horse?


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=757642#ixzz0ROkdKQfU
Did you even bother to read any of the posts? Because many of us explained in depth why she was sounding like a spoiled little brat and about how she should appreciate what she has. You might find that a lot relates to you as well. You have multiple horses and yet, you are still not happy....I think that just proves our point. You see, mommy and daddy can hand you all the horses in the world, but they just come so easy to you. You have 4 and are still not happy. Why do you suppose that is? You could have a half a dozen and still not be satisfied. Why? I am happy with just one. My horse is as far from grandeur as you'll ever get. I am totally happy with him. Why? Maybe it's because mommy and daddy don't pay for everything for me. My horse has value...a lot of value. I bet you own better horses than me as far as breeding and talent and what not...but what good is all that if you can't even appreciate them. I pay every cent on my horse, I do all the work and in my mind he is good as they get. So with all the horses you have, not one of them are all that? Not one? Sorry but you fall into the spoiled brat category that will never be happy with whatever unfortunate horse that happens to fall into your hands. You are another that needs to learn to appreciate what you already have!!!!!!


​


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> I've done that, (I've said he's not ready to be taken out). But, My dad is convinced 'Spider is the best horse', yeah sure, he's the best horse, so, if he's the best horse...that would mean he could compete in the olympics? Ya, I think not dad! I could try saying that again, maybe he could at least lease another horse for a while.
> Thanks for all your help, anyway


Honey, until you do realize that the horse you have "IS" the best horse you really don't need another one. I am guessing your parents purchased this horse being fully aware of what he could be capable of, and that they bought it because it was the right fit for you, and your level of riding. Start working with him, and stop complaining about how he's not "right" for you, otherwise NO horse will ever be right...just because you 'want' another horse, doesn't mean you "need it"...there is a big difference there. If I were your parent I would tell you to stop complaining, and RIDE...or I will sell the horse to someone who WILL!!!! Sorry to be harsh sounding, but you asked... 

My parents would never have fallen for that stuff, and I wouldn't expect any other parent to either. Just because your friends have more than one horse doesn't make them any better than you...you DO have a horse, and having one horse is SO much easier to care for and love on, than 2 or 5...unless you have billions of time during your school day, one or more of those 'extra' horses would likely be left to stand in a paddock all day. I know I don't have tons of time in a day; I have one horse, and have for pretty much all my life, save for when I have taken horses in for training...but that's different, they come, they get trained, they go home...I don't have to worry about whether they are getting enough attention or care over a long period of time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Since the OP seems to have disappeared, I am closing this thread...sorry folks!


----------

